# Boston Red Sox Has Won The World Series



## Zaragoza (Oct 28, 2018)

> LOS ANGELES -- The Boston Red Sox are the 2018 World Series champions.
> 
> Needing a win Sunday to finish off the Los Angeles Dodgers, the Red Sox scored two runs in the first inning to take an early lead and would never relinquish it en route to a 5-1 victory in Game 5. Postseason hero Steve Pearce clubbed Clayton Kershaw’s sixth pitch of the evening over the left-field wall at Dodger Stadium, and Los Angeles never recovered. He added a solo homer in the eighth inning.
> 
> ...



https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...-series-championship-beat-dodgers/1803801002/


----------



## usernames can change now! (Oct 28, 2018)

hockey is lame anyways


----------



## linchan (Oct 28, 2018)

Can someone explain why this is a big deal for the sports-impaired here?


----------



## Bork Laser (Oct 28, 2018)

fuck no. now the red sox fans won't ever shut the fuck up.


----------



## Tramadol (Oct 28, 2018)

I hate both teams, but fuck I did not want the redsux to win


----------



## jenffer a jay (Oct 28, 2018)

xxXDxx said:


> hockey is lame anyways


is not you are lame


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 28, 2018)

xxXDxx said:


> hockey is lame anyways





jenffer a jay said:


> is not you are lame


Lol fukin rekt!!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 28, 2018)

There are going to be some angry Dodgers fans tonight. People in LA shouldn't leave their houses.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Oct 28, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> People in LA shouldn't leave their houses.


people in LA shouldn't leave their houses anyway


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 28, 2018)

My Grandpappy is up in heaven right now shaking his fist that the Dodgers still can't get their shit together for him.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 28, 2018)

ZehnBoat said:


> people in LA shouldn't leave their houses anyway



I would have said that but it's too obvious.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Oct 28, 2018)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> Few groups are more autistic than Sox fans.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 28, 2018)

ZehnBoat said:


> people in LA shouldn't leave their houses anyway


In fact, they should de attach the entire state and leave the rest of the country alone.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Oct 28, 2018)

The Virgin California vs. the Chad Massachusetts

get fuckin rekt, non-New Englanders


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 28, 2018)

>World Series.
>Pretty much only America plays this sport.
>Finals are between two American teams.

Please tell me what's so important about this win in this burger sport?


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Oct 28, 2018)

Well at least people from Boston can feel important now and ride this out about 90 years


----------



## Wallace (Oct 28, 2018)

Manny Machado striking out as the last batter is the icing on the cake. Looked like he broke an ankle too.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Oct 29, 2018)

Crass_and_Champ said:


> The Virgin California vs. the Chad Massachusetts
> 
> get fuckin rekt, non-New Englanders


----------



## Lipitor (Oct 29, 2018)

Just so everyone knows.. your boy Mookie Betts stole a base in the world series... so now we all get free doritos loco tacos on Nov 1. from 2-6pm from Taco Bell. https://www.tacobell.com/stealataco


THANKS MOOKIE!!!


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 29, 2018)

linchan said:


> Can someone explain why this is a big deal for the sports-impaired here?



Fucking nerds man.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Oct 29, 2018)

Slimy Time said:


> >World Series.
> >Pretty much only America plays this sport.
> >Finals are between two American teams.
> 
> Please tell me what's so important about this win in this burger sport?


The only country that matters taking pride in its national sport? What a concept.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 29, 2018)

The only time I ever cared about sports was when the Chicago Cubs *almost* won the World Series in 2015. Only because that would've proven Back to the Future 2 right and the team would've gotten the DeLorean from the movies. 

I have never cared since.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Oct 29, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> Just so everyone knows.. your boy Mookie Betts stole a base in the world series... so now we all get free doritos loco tacos on Nov 1. from 2-6pm from Taco Bell. https://www.tacobell.com/stealataco
> 
> 
> THANKS MOOKIE!!!



Thanks for the raging diarrhea fam.


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 29, 2018)

Bunny Tracks said:


> The only time I ever cared about sports was when the Chicago Cubs *almost* won the World Series in 2015. Only because that would've proven Back to the Future 2 right and the team would've gotten the DeLorean from the movies.
> 
> I have never cared since.



Almost won? They didn't even win the NL pennant that year... they weren't even in the world series.


----------



## Jaiman (Oct 29, 2018)

People here care about sports?


----------



## yeahweknow (Oct 29, 2018)

Slimy Time said:


> >World Series.
> >Pretty much only America plays this sport.
> >Finals are between two American teams.
> 
> Please tell me what's so important about this win in this burger sport?


there are some canadians but theyre gay


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 29, 2018)

Crass_and_Champ said:


> The only country that matters taking pride in its national sport? What a concept.


I thought shooting niggers and schools was your national sport. My mistake. 

Seriously though, what is important about this win?


----------



## Lipitor (Oct 29, 2018)

Jaiman said:


> People here care about sports?


believe it or not, some people here do stuff other than jerk off to cartoon ponies


----------



## Spooky (Oct 29, 2018)

pretty disappointing series . I'd have liked to see the dodgers make a run of it, but I guess it's cool to see the team that broke the curse when you were young win... again. 

didn't realize there were so many hockey fans around. Salt lake needs a team


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Oct 29, 2018)

Slimy Time said:


> I thought shooting niggers and schools was your national sport. My mistake.
> 
> Seriously though, what is important about this win?


Same as any other sport, it's something a lot of people in this country care about but most other countries don't pay any attention to.
And shooting nogs is a civic duty, not a sport.


----------



## Jaiman (Oct 29, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> believe it or not, some people here do stuff other than jerk off to cartoon ponies


I thought they just jerk off to the thought of taking Chris's duck.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 29, 2018)

Crass_and_Champ said:


> And shooting nogs is a civic duty, not a sport.


Amen to that.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 29, 2018)

Do people still watch this gay ass sport? I guess so... people still watch all the other gay ass sports.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm glad the Red Sox will hit the world series, so I can watch them fuck up like the retarded drunk irish wannabes they are.

...is what I would say but they won it.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 29, 2018)

Slimy Time said:


> I thought shooting niggers and schools was your national sport.


the natnl sport is actually avoiding being shot by blacks


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 29, 2018)

Shit, I didn't even know the World Series was going on.
A few years ago I woulda been all over that. What happened to me?


----------



## KO 864 (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm glad the Dodgers lost. Been dead to me since they left Brooklyn. Now it's Tampa Bay all the way


----------



## Applejack (Oct 29, 2018)

" I did it by myself, friendo" - bob chipman


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 29, 2018)

Cyborg Scars said:


> I'm glad the Dodgers lost. Been dead to me since they left Brooklyn. Now it's Tampa Bay all the way


The Dodgers moved to LA in the 50s, how old are you?


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 29, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Do people still watch this gay ass sport? I guess so... people still watch all the other gay ass sports.


Looks like we've got an enlightened gamer here.


----------



## X-Shaped Weeaboo (Oct 29, 2018)

Dammit.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 29, 2018)

GreenJacket said:


> Looks like we've got an enlightened gamer here.


Do people still play gay ass games? I guess so, I still hear all about people who play gay ass games. (Semi-kidding, gaming is significantly less gay than sports.)


----------



## KO 864 (Oct 29, 2018)

Manly-Chicken said:


> The Dodgers moved to LA in the 50s, how old are you?


Was joke. They've always been dead to me as I'm not 70 years old.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 29, 2018)

So which team scored the most touchdowns?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 29, 2018)

I can feel it from here.


----------



## Lipitor (Oct 29, 2018)

lol


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 29, 2018)

Dodgers could only win after playing 18 innings of baseball lol



Cyborg Scars said:


> Was joke. They've always been dead to me as I'm not 70 years old.



Nice try boomer.


----------



## Nigonidas (Oct 29, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> Dodgers could only win after playing 18 innings of baseball lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try boomer.


That's not even a boomer that's a God damn tomber or something.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 29, 2018)

I feel split on this: I'm happy my team has won, but I'm disappointed that I'll have to keep hearing about it for at least a month, if not longer.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 29, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> lol


Matt Damon , Crocodile Tears Man, and Batman

https://www.bostonmagazine.com/news...ntry-rooting-red-sox-on-twitter-world-series/


----------



## Absolutego (Oct 29, 2018)

Baseball has joined Basketball as a sport where whoever spends the most $$ wins, so at least it'll be funny when the US Government assfucks the Dodgers with RICO lawsuits during the off-season.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 29, 2018)

MightyBiteySnake said:


> Well at least people from Boston can feel important now and ride this out about 90 years


New England, bro.
You're talking like 4 states.


----------



## Kamiii (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm so happy.


----------



## Zaryiu (Oct 29, 2018)

Absolutego said:


> Baseball has joined Basketball as a sport where whoever spends the most $$ wins, so at least it'll be funny when the US Government assfucks the Dodgers with RICO lawsuits during the off-season.


Then why didn't the Dodgers and Thunder win?


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 29, 2018)

linchan said:


> Can someone explain why this is a big deal for the sports-impaired here?



I didn't even know the World Series was on. I forgot baseball existed until I saw this thread being featured.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 29, 2018)

Absolutego said:


> Baseball has joined Basketball as a sport where whoever spends the most $$ wins, so at least it'll be funny when the US Government assfucks the Dodgers with RICO lawsuits during the off-season.



It's been like that since the 90s, that's how the Yankees won so much back then and that's how the Red Sox won now.


----------



## Schmeckel (Oct 29, 2018)

Great. More fuel for the Massholes to gloat over.


----------



## cumrobbery (Oct 29, 2018)

fuck yeah


----------

